# Retro 90's Machine Knit Magazines Free PDF Downloads



## r3dcat

Thought this might be of interest to other machine knitters.

http://www.pinterest.com/r3dcat/machine-knit-magazines-manuals-books/

This is a collection of mainly 90's machine knitting magazines.

Nearly all these magazines are no longer published any more except machine knitting monthly and they don't publish/sell these back issues any more.

I am in the process of scanning all these old mags from my reference library so I add to this collection as I go.

I've started scanning them because I just find it easier to read/browse them in bed on a tablet in digital form rather than hard copy. Also these mags are getting old and yellowing/deteriorating and I thought it would be a shame if this wealth of reference material just went to waste.


----------



## texas44

Thank you for sharing. As many of us know: old becomes new. It is great to preserve all the mk info for us to use and for future users. Linda D


----------



## aussieHC

Thank you - I think we all need to do this - I have some interesting ones. Machine Knit America used to have some interesting patterns and I've never seen these magazines anywhere recently. There are some other good ones. I must start scanning too. There are so many interesting techniques - you could read for days.


----------



## r3dcat

I forgot to mention for those unfamiliar, the Pinterest page listed above has pins of all my currently scanned magazines with front covers, descriptions and free download links to the PDFs on google drive 

Also for those interested these magazines were scanned with a flat bed scanner using Adobe Acrobat Pro 11 with the settings below


----------



## MKEtc.com

Great job - Glad you understand the importance of keeping these magazines in circulation. By me, most end up in the trash after not selling at estate sales. We have collected hundreds at very little cost.

I would be careful with Machine Knitting Monthly. Although their older magazines are not available through publisher they do still exist as a publisher and without their consent, they may have a problem with 'republishing' older magazines. They do still own the rights.


----------



## Anouchic

r3dcat said:


> Thought this might be of interest to other machine knitters.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/r3dcat/machine-knit-magazines-manuals-books/
> 
> This is a collection of mainly 90's machine knitting magazines.
> 
> Nearly all these magazines are no longer published any more except machine knitting monthly and they don't publish/sell these back issues any more.
> 
> I am in the process of scanning all these old mags from my reference library so I add to this collection as I go.
> 
> I've started scanning them because I just find it easier to read/browse them in bed on a tablet in digital form rather than hard copy. Also these mags are getting old and yellowing/deteriorating and I thought it would be a shame if this wealth of reference material just went to waste.


Wow, Wonderful! It is very nice of you to share. I tried 2 magazines to start, they are very clear, nicely scanned. If I'm understanding correctly, you scanned them??? You went through a lot of trouble. I am bookmarking this page. Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Azzara

Have these files been scanned for viruses before you uploaded them?
It tells people that they have not been scanned by the server because they are over sized.


----------



## r3dcat

MKEtc.com said:


> Great job - Glad you understand the importance of keeping these magazines in circulation. By me, most end up in the trash after not selling at estate sales. We have collected hundreds at very little cost.


If you have duplicates you are happy to part with I would gladly take them to add to the collection! Just be aware it takes me a while to get through them as a 120 page mag probably takes me around an hour and a half to scan and upload. Or alternatively I can return scanned mags back to you


----------



## r3dcat

Anouchic said:


> Wow, Wonderful! It is very nice of you to share. I tried 2 magazines to start, they are very clear, nicely scanned. If I'm understanding correctly, you scanned them??? You went through a lot of trouble. I am bookmarking this page. Thank you very much :thumbup:


Yes they have all been manually scanned which is painstaking but worth the effort. I posted my scan settings here for others as these were the best settings I found to maintain best scan quality with minimum file size. Most people will scan and upload PDFs in JPEG format which is not optimal. These have been OCR scanned using Adobe's ClearScan setting which gives you clear searchable text and minimises the overall file size at a high 300dpi


----------



## r3dcat

Azzara said:


> Have these files been scanned for viruses before you uploaded them?
> It tells people that they have not been scanned by the server because they are over sized.


Yes these files have been scanned for viruses and malware by default as they were created on my laptop which has the latest ESET antivirus/Internet security software and Malwarebytes Anti-malware software installed. That is just a default warning on google Drive


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.02


----------



## Redhead1951

r3dcat said:


> Malwarebytes Anti-malware software installed...


This is my favorite program now, having escaped from a wicked Trojan horse and multiple other hacks last week, thanks to this. Will never be without it now! :thumbup:


----------



## r3dcat

Redhead1951 said:


> This is my favorite program now, having escaped from a wicked Trojan horse and multiple other hacks last week, thanks to this. Will never be without it now! :thumbup:


Yep, it is pretty much essential. Most people will install an antivirus/internet security suit like Norton, McAfee, AVG or ESET and additionally also install Malwarebytes Anti-malware. You need the two as most anti-virus software doesn't cover malware any where near as well as Malwarebytes product. With a good internet security suite (which usually includes a software firewall and antivirus software) and Malwarebytes Anti-malware you should avoid and virus/malware issues on your system


----------



## knittylou

Hello and thank you soooo very much . You are right many of these are still in style today and is wonderful information to loose.


----------



## r3dcat

knittylou said:


> many of these are still in style today


True but even if the garment design is dated in some cases the technical info regarding construction and machine knit technique alone is really good and can often inspire your own design work


----------



## Azzara

I have many older pattern books too but I can't get by the drop shoulders and bat wing sleeves in many of them...lol


----------



## GinB

Found a free download for Malwarebytes Anti-Malware on their site: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/


----------



## r3dcat

Azzara said:


> I have many older pattern books too but I can't get by the drop shoulders and bat wing sleeves in many of them...lol


Don't forget those 80's footballer shoulder pads  I generally don't mind older books/mags going as far back as the 80's. Even if the garment styling is dated there are often interesting ideas in pattern/color/stitch/construction that can be interesting and useful, and usually the presentation of information is still in a relatively contemporary form. I see a lot of older stuff that's been scanned and made available online like 70's 60's even 50's stuff and that more often than not I don't generally find interesting or useful.


----------



## Anouchic

r3dcat said:


> Don't forget those 80's footballer shoulder pads  I generally don't mind older books/mags going as far back as the 80's. Even if the garment styling is dated there are often interesting ideas in pattern/color/stitch/construction that can be interesting and useful, and usually the presentation of information is still in a relatively contemporary form. I see a lot of older stuff that's been scanned and made available online like 70's 60's even 50's stuff and that more often than not I don't generally find interesting or useful.


Completely agree


----------



## r3dcat

GinB said:


> Found a free download for Malwarebytes Anti-Malware on their site: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/


Yes, this software is available in two forms Standard and Premium.

Standard is free and the software allows you to do a system scan and clean.

The Premium or paid version can also scan and clean but also runs in the background doing a real time check on all accessed files on your system for malware, like your antivirus software does for viruses.


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.03


----------



## skitt53

r3dcat said:


> Even if the garment styling is dated there are often interesting ideas in pattern/color/stitch/construction that can be interesting and useful, and usually the presentation of information is still in a relatively contemporary form.


Totally agree! Older patterns like these can be a great starting point! Thanks so much for all your hard work to share these.


----------



## etrnlife

Thanks for the hard work, but unless you want to join the site you can't get to them.


----------



## Anouchic

etrnlife said:


> Thanks for the hard work, but unless you want to join the site you can't get to them.


I love Pinterest. I get a ton of ideas on knitting. You find info on almost anything. I have to say it is addictive.


----------



## larajf

I wish you were closer. I have a huge collection of Machine Knitters Source from the mid 90s, I think, until they shut down in the '00's


----------



## r3dcat

etrnlife said:


> Thanks for the hard work, but unless you want to join the site you can't get to them.


Pinterest is a great source for machine knit reference material. It is like having a magazine you can customize and filter the contents of to just see the stuff you want to see 

For those Pinterest aversed here is a direct link to google drive  -> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...dPTU1FSDk5UVN2VzJtOUVaVFNWRHg5SURlTnZsZXFTUHc

I would add this direct link to google drive to the first post on this thread/topic but I can't edit first post so if admin can add it for me that might be useful for other users.


----------



## r3dcat

larajf said:


> I wish you were closer. I have a huge collection of Machine Knitters Source from the mid 90s, I think, until they shut down in the '00's


I have 9 Machine Knit News mags left to scan in my reference library and all my magazines will be done. I was going to drop in on my local machine knitters club at some point and see if anyone there has other machine knit mags they are interested/willing to lend me to add. Otherwise if anyone here is prepared to post mags to me I am happy to scan and post mags back, just private message me


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.04


----------



## etrnlife

Anouchic said:


> I have to say it is addictive.


Which is why I avoid it.


----------



## etrnlife

r3dcat said:


> For those Pinterest aversed here is a direct link to google drive  -> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...dPTU1FSDk5UVN2VzJtOUVaVFNWRHg5SURlTnZsZXFTUHc
> quote]
> 
> Danke! Thanks so much, your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anouchic

etrnlife said:


> Which is why I avoid it.


----------



## Beth Standing

For some reason I cannot view them


----------



## r3dcat

Beth Standing said:


> For some reason I cannot view them


If you are are using the google drive folder link I posted above and not the Pinterest link and you try viewing in your browser through the google drive interface you might be asked to install a third party plugin to view etc.

Easiest and best option is to download the PDF file and view the magazine in acrobat or another PDF viewer already on your system, as I have noticed some of those plugins are not great anyway.


----------



## MKDesigner

I already have most of the Machine Knit Today's and many of the Modern ones. But I did download a lot that my originals are rather tattered LOL. I would also watch out about the MKM ones. I kept all mine that interested me. Passed on the others to new machine knitters.

Thanks for sharing.
Marge


----------



## MKDesigner

BTW -- I see some folks can't read them? I use FOXIT software rather than Adobe reader. I like it better.  And it's free. Which is nice.

Marge


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.05


----------



## helenr1

All that work - but so worthwhile for keeping our MK craft and techniques alive!

It seems that the knitting machines are doing their part; so well built, so many very old ones are surfacing and being revived with a little TLC. 

I can't think of many other items that can boast that.


----------



## MiniHawHaw

This is amazing!Thank You!!


----------



## JulieW8

Thanks! In the absence of more current patterns, I find the vintage ones helpful in terms of techniques and a rough guideline.

Besides, everything comes back. Batwing and dolman sleeves are back, just update the yarn, lighten up the look and simplify. I think the yarn type and colors date the look more than the basic pattern.


----------



## aussieHC

JulieW8 said:


> Thanks! In the absence of more current patterns, I find the vintage ones helpful in terms of techniques and a rough guideline.
> 
> Besides, everything comes back. Batwing and dolman sleeves are back, just update the yarn, lighten up the look and simplify. I think the yarn type and colors date the look more than the basic pattern.


You don't need to restrict yourself to the shapes that they provide in the patterns - if you have a charting device you can draw a shape that seems attractive for you and modify the sleeves as you like. The techniques for different stitches etc described in these old books are so valuable, so worth preserving.


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.06


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.09


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1993.10


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1994.01


----------



## etrnlife

Thanks again! I'm enjoying the articles the most.


----------



## r3dcat

added -> Machine Knitting News 1994.02


----------



## etrnlife

Thanks for all your effort!


----------



## r3dcat

I have started a new thread on the forum here -> PROJECT: Digitizing for consevation and making publicly available defunct machine knit magazines from the 80/90's http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362617-1.html please refer to this new thread for future updates


----------



## Beth Standing

Would I be able to view in iPad?


----------



## Beth Standing

Is it possible to view these without downloading them please? xxx


----------



## r3dcat

Beth Standing said:


> Would I be able to view in iPad?
> Is it possible to view these without downloading them please? xxx


Hi Beth,

You can definitely view these magazines (PDF files) on an iPad or android tablet, it was one of the main reasons I scanned them 

I should clarify something for you. Anything you view from the internet on a device at home is actually downloaded in order to view it. Whether that is a web page of photos and/or text or a PDF file. Your device's web browser just saves all your viewing content in a temporary folder called a cache. So to answer your question about viewing without downloading, technically it is not possible.

Where you have a choice is as to whether 1. you just view the PDF and let your browser's cache automatically discard it or 2. you save the PDF for later viewing. But either way whether for viewing or saving you will download the file anyway.

The easiest option for you to download the PDFs directly to your iPad is to

1. open Safari

2. go to the google drive folder link -> https://drive.google.com/folderview...VzJtOUVaVFNWRHg5SURlTnZsZXFTUHc&usp=drive_web

3. go into the folder you want and tap on the magazine you want. Google drive's web interface will try to render the file for viewing but I've noticed it doesn't render some PDFs very well and its very clunky and slow for viewing. When the magazine loads on the page you will see a menu bar at the top which includes a download button. This menu bar disappears but you can get it back by swiping up and down. You need to tap on the download button (the button is a Down Arrow with a Dash Underneath).

4. This will open another tab (page) in safari and the PDF will be downloaded and rendered properly. You can scroll through and view the magazine at this point.

5. If you want to save the PDF for later viewing on your iPad just tap anywhere on one of the pages and you will see a menu bar flash up the top of the page. On the right hand side of this menu bar you will see 2 options "open in iBooks" or "Open in ..."

6. If the only PDF viewing app you have on your iPad is "iBooks" then click on that. The "iBooks" app will open up and the PDF will be automatically saved to your iBook library for viewing any time you want.

7. There are many PDF viewing apps available in the app store you can use on your iPad. I prefer and use a free app called "SideBooks". So if you gave "SideBooks" or another PDF viewer installed that you prefer to use then instead of selecting "open in iBooks" on the menu you select "Open in ..." and a popup menu will open showing you all the PDF viewer app on your iPad and you just select the one you like. Again the selected PDF viewing app will open up and the PDF will be automatically saved to the app's library for viewing any time you want.

This is pretty much the process you would use to download and save any PDF you download through a web browser from anywhere on the internet directly on your iPad.

I hope this solves the problem for you, if not just let me know


----------



## jajarita

Thank you for doing this. These magazines contain a wealth of information. I also held onto my subscriptions which I now have the time to carefully go thru. The information in them pertain to the many machines that I have purchased on Ebay in the past three years. 
This was a lot of work on your part and it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## r3dcat

Thank you for the msg of appreciation jararita 

Forum members please note I have started a new thread on the forum to continue this topic

please refer to this new thread for future updates

please post any further comments or queries in the new thread

PROJECT: Digitizing for conservation and making publicly available defunct machine knit magazines from the 80/90's

here -> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362617-1.html

Cheers
George


----------



## uniqlycustom

The link comes up as dead, is there a new link?


----------



## pcboo

have you taken the magazine off


----------



## Cookiecat

r3dcat said:


> I forgot to mention for those unfamiliar, the Pinterest page listed above has pins of all my currently scanned magazines with front covers, descriptions and free download links to the PDFs on google drive
> 
> Also for those interested these magazines were scanned with a flat bed scanner using Adobe Acrobat Pro 11 with the settings below


 Many thanks!! Kind of you to use the computer skills to help us out - I'm on the learning curve, and this helps a LOT!!


----------



## pink knitter

file not found


----------



## jaysclark

pink knitter said:


> file not found


The uploads breached copyright, so hopefully they have been removed


----------

